# Blister bump on beta head/face



## WooWWooWWooW (May 5, 2021)

My beta fish has developed a blister looking bump on his face recently and it’s gotten bigger and bigger does anyone happen to recognize it? I can take more photos if needed it’s just hard to get a picture of him because he’s usually sitting on top of the heater or in his castle. I’ve given him pimafix for a week then metafix for 3 days at a lower dose because I saw it’s too strong to give full dose to beta fish. These were recommended by our local pet store. But I’m starting to get a little worried that there not working. I’ve also tried 2 doses of kana plex, (over 4 days) then did 75% water change and now a friend suggested trying metroplex and he had the dose yesterday and that’s every 2 days.. we’re really upset about him.. but it’s gotten bigger the last week or 2 and has kind of been the same size for a few days. I put beta water renewal in when I change the water, which is supposed to be minerals, per instructions. also put 1/2 tsp/ gal of aquarium salt. Could a stronger amount like a salt bath help? I’m afraid to put too much in and kill him but I’m afraid he might go if I don’t figure this thing out.


----------



## TheCephalopod (Mar 21, 2021)

So my betta actually has the same thing and I forgot what it means but its something -itis. Or a tumor. If it's the first one, maybe it will go away or stay for a long time. It doesn't harm them. But if it's a tumor, do some research


----------



## WooWWooWWooW (May 5, 2021)

TheCephalopod said:


> So my betta actually has the same thing and I forgot what it means but its something -itis. Or a tumor. If it's the first one, maybe it will go away or stay for a long time. It doesn't harm them. But if it's a tumor, do some research


Alright thank you I appreciate you saying something, I will try and look into the itis thing. I can’t really find anything dealing with his problem


----------



## TheCephalopod (Mar 21, 2021)

LYMPHOCYTES! It's probably lymphocytes. That's the thing I was talking about.


----------

